# HAPPY HCD-1501 vs SWF/E-1501T



## LAMECH (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi all! I'm in the market to purchase a commercial single head, 15 needle machine that will last. I narrowed my choices down to these two: HAPPY HCD-1501 or SWF/E-1501T. I even saw them both at the ISS Show recently, but still haven't made my mind up. They both are close in pricing, give or take $1500. I'm looking for some help from owners of one of these two machines. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I have an SWF/E-1501T but have no experience with the Happy machines. I also have 2 Brother PR600's. Not sure exactly what you are asking?


----------



## 23putts (Nov 15, 2007)

Should be Tajima vs Barudan. Cost more, but you get more.


----------



## diaedy (Jul 24, 2008)

I have a swf 1501t with approximately 75 hrs. on it that my wife has but can not use as it is way over her head. I paid 15,000 for it not counting accessories and threads. Will sacrifice for 7500 if still interested.
Edw W crook


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

I would go the Happy if given the choice.


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

You'll get both sides.... I have a SWF E-U1501 that has been used 5 days a week for 5 years....has NEVER been down a single day.....it runs flawless from 5,000 stitch pockets to 315,000 stitch letterman jacket backs.... 850 RPM all day long.


----------



## laz0924 (Jun 25, 2009)

I have the Happy 1501 never had a problem, Happy made in Japan, tech support is outstanding.
According to some professionals SWF way down the list.


----------



## reneebass84 (Sep 15, 2012)

I see that several of you have the SWF/E-U1501 can you tell me where I can buy a owners manual or training video ? I just bought a used machine yesterday, and have no book to it


----------



## laz0924 (Jun 25, 2009)

The company that sells them is called SWF East they had training videos on line, not sure if they still do but they do have training here is the link.

SWF East


----------

